# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Peiling vd week: Vind jij het kunnen dat je proefkonijn bent zonder het te weten?

## Leontien

Op nu.nl is te lezen dat in Duitsland 50.00 mensen proefkonijn waren bij een onderzoek zonder het te weten. Het gebeurde tussen 1949 en 1990 in 50 verschillende ziekenhuizen. Westerse farmaceutische bedrijven onderzochten medicatie. Er zijn in totaal 600 studies gedaan en alleen de leidinggevenden van de ziekenhuizen wisten er van.

Wat vind jij dat je proefkonijn kan zijn zonder het weten? Ben je het er absoluut niet mee eens of kun je het je wel voorstellen in die periode? 

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Janneke

Het is toch te gek voor woorden...

----------


## witkop

Ne,ik vind dit beneden alle peil

----------


## Helium

Ja, het lijkt me wel wat om hallucinerend door het ziekenhuis te vliegen... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Proefkonijn zijn, moet verboden worden!....dat mag alleen als er toestemming aan je gevraagd wordt...dit heeft te maken met een bulk aan geld, iedereen wordt er beter door behalve de betreffende personen....verschrikkelijk vindt ik dit om te horen...wat een eigenbelang allemaal...het lijkt wel de tijd van Hitler als ik dit lees..(proeven nemen op mensen) .brrrrrrrrrrrr wat een scenario....
schadelijk....

in deze tijden worden we "altijd" voorgelogen...de ene keer is dat de regering, de andere keer de voedselindustrie, je wordt gefopt ( voor de gek gehouden) bij het leven...de gulden werd de euro, en er zijn nog nooit zoveel problemen in landen geweest...de koffie industrie....het biologisch voedsel, de groene stroom en ga zo maar door...iedereen probeert veel geld te verdienen over de hoofden van andere mensen...zeer verwerpelijk....ik ben hier " FEL " op tegen!!!!! crimineel gedrag... :EEK!: ...
oke, nu mag de volgende spreken.... :Stick Out Tongue:  prettige dag.....

----------


## Kambiklein

Bedankt voor de informaties. Ik zou graag willen weten of het verschil in voorhoofd haaruitval tov achterhoofd haaruitval bekend is.

groet,
Kambiklein

----------


## michiels

neen dit vind ik mens onwaardig. :Wink:

----------


## Helium

Beetje een open deur Leontien, vind je niet?

----------


## Willem0911

Volslagen fout!!!!!!

----------


## Selma33

Niet goed, maar wij allemaal zijn onderworpen aan slechte dingen zonder dit te weten, omdat we dachten dat het oh zo goed was. Neem de transvetten (http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...-dodelijk.html), roken, alcohol, en oh ja lekker asbest inademen. Daar dragen we nu de gevolgen van. Wij en onze voorvaderen waren de proefkonijnen zodat de volgende generaties weten hoe slecht iets is. Is wel een beetje anders dan dit nieuws, daar wist men het van te voren, dat is echt verkeerd!

----------


## motorwybe

Ik wil best proef "konijn" zijn, maar dat wil ik zelf bepalen, zonder inmenging van anderen.
het gaat om mijn lijf of psyche en daar beslis ik alleen zelf over.Mij gebruiken zonder dat ik daar weet van heb is in feite aanranding....
Als er eerst wordt overlegd is het een andere zaak, want dan ligt de beslissing bij mij.

----------


## Dini Kuiper

ik vind dat het geloof niet belangrijker is dan de gezondheid, 
Word eens wakker. die daar doof voor zijn.

----------


## Barabas

Ik ga er ook van uit dat proefkonijn zijn wel kan, als je maar op de hoogte bent van de feiten, en dat je zelf de keuze heb gemaakt om het te zijn, en het aanvaard hebt om eoa reden. Meestal is de reden daarvan dat men geen andere uitweg meer heeft en dat het de laatste hoop is, maar ook dan moet je zelf nog kunnen kiezen of je het al dan niet wilt.
Ik kan wel begrijpen dat wetenschappers redeneren van "als men het weet kan men misschien zijn geest programmeren om te genezen, en is het resultaat misschien niet neutraal te noemen, als men het niet weet, dan blijft men neutraal, is de redenering", alhoewel ik het daar ook niet volledig mee eens ben, want geestelijk kan een mens heel veel, en vaak doet hij het onbewust, dus kun je nooit uitgaan van het feit dat de resultaten van eender welk onderzoek 100% neutraal zouden zijn, eender hoe je dat onderzoek doet....
Als je alles op een rijtje zet kan je dus nooit een reden vinden waarom het zou verantwoord zijn iemand niet te verwittigen van het feit dat hij proefkonijn is..... of de vraag niet te stellen of hij dat wel of niet wilt zijn....

----------


## sem

zolang je niet weet dat je proefkonijn bent kan het je toch niet storen, maar principieel ben ik er tegen. Zeggenschap over je eigen lichaam is toch iets waar lang voor gevochten is, en noch steeds is.
Sem.

----------


## Barabas

Ik begrijp je redenering wel van zolang je het niet weet kan het je niet storen, en dat klopt wel, maar feit is dat ik gewoon vind dat het gewoonweg niet kan dat je niet op de hoogte bent, dat het naar mijn gevoel een "morele plicht" is van de arts/wetenschapper van je op de hoogte te brengen....

----------


## scully

ik vind het niet kunnen. iedereen heeft het recht van goed op de hoogte gebracht te worden.
voor mij geen stilzwijgen.

----------


## Voets Florette

Neen ,ik wil zelf de keuze maken Maar uiteindelijk ben je toch een test persoon. In de zin van ,welke medicijnen helpen voor lichaam en of geest .  :Smile:

----------


## z512099

Ik heb nee gestemd, maar het kan inderdaad leuk zijn om hallucinerend door het ziekenhuis te vliegen..☺

----------


## Elisabeth9

z512099: hahahahahahaha...als het "raam" dan maar niet open staat! fijn weekend allen... :Wink:

----------


## mic16

> Proefkonijn zijn, moet verboden worden!....dat mag alleen als er toestemming aan je gevraagd wordt...dit heeft te maken met een bulk aan geld, iedereen wordt er beter door behalve de betreffende personen....verschrikkelijk vindt ik dit om te horen...wat een eigenbelang allemaal...het lijkt wel de tijd van Hitler als ik dit lees..(proeven nemen op mensen) .brrrrrrrrrrrr wat een scenario....
> schadelijk....
> 
> in deze tijden worden we "altijd" voorgelogen...de ene keer is dat de regering, de andere keer de voedselindustrie, je wordt gefopt ( voor de gek gehouden) bij het leven...de gulden werd de euro, en er zijn nog nooit zoveel problemen in landen geweest...de koffie industrie....het biologisch voedsel, de groene stroom en ga zo maar door...iedereen probeert veel geld te verdienen over de hoofden van andere mensen...zeer verwerpelijk....ik ben hier " FEL " op tegen!!!!! crimineel gedrag......
> oke, nu mag de volgende spreken.... prettige dag.....


Dat is tenminste gesproken, alles van wat je zegt ben ik het zeker mee eens.

Mic.

----------


## mic16

Mensen worden aan alle kanten bedrogen, maar ja, eer ze iedereen bedrogen hebben ze er wel genoeg aan verdiend.

Maar al die bedrogenen zijn dan al wel bedrogen.

Mic.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zo is dat Mic..rijk worden die gasten wel, maar eens zullen ze vallen of gestraft worden daar geloof ik in!!! 
mensen moeten tegenwoordig goed opletten wat ze allemaal doen en zeggen...ik bekijk alles met argus ogen en helemaal als ze mij wat "gratis" aanbieden per telefoon...hahahahaha..stelletje idioten...

proefkonijn...een konijn proeven.... :Wink:  grapje...fijne dag Mic....

----------


## klaasvg

Iedereen die wordt blootgesteld aan psychiatrische middelen als Seroxat is in feit al een proefkonijn. Zeker omdat de fabrikanten liegen over de veiligheid en langetermijn effecten nooit in kaart zijn gebracht.
Ik ben hier het gelukkig nog levende bewijs van, als ik de gevolgen van Seroxat had gekend had ik het nooit geslikt maar zit nu opgescheept met de schade van deze horrordrug.
Ik zal juichen op m de dag dat GlaxoSmithKline afbrrandt tot de grond...

----------


## z512099

Ik hoop dat die Seroxat-schade nog omkeerbaar is. Ik zie het zo: natuurlijk is het af te keuren de bevolking te gebruiken als proefkonijn. Maar ik geloof niet dat al die pharmaceutische bedrijven malafide zijn. Ze moeten jarenlang research doen en er zijn ook nog de strenge wetten. Van mijn part mogen ze er ook nog iets aan verdienen, wat is daar verkeerd aan? Er worden steeds maar betere medicijnen tegen bijv. kanker of Alzheimer ontwikkeld, hoe sneller die op de markt komen hoe beter...wat kan het een patiënt schelen of iets nog onvoldoende uitgetest is, als het maar werkt!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Klaasvg: Sterkte gewenst, ik vindt het heel naar dat jij daar zo onder hebt en "moeten" lijden....als het om geld gaat dan kunnen ze iets voorliegen en hoe meer macht men heeft, hoe meer men dat "misbruikt" ...deze mensen worden in de eerste instantie niet gelijk aangevallen, er op geattendeerd, pas als er ernstige schade is geleden door patienten of anders, dan wordt er actie ondernomen...Helaas vaak te laat...het is prachtig dat er van allerlei medicijnen bestaan en ons kunnen verlichten maar we moeten toch zelf wel opletten, dat is dus de uitkomst!!!....hou je haaks...toch een prettige goede dag gewenst...
Groeten...

----------


## klaasvg

@z512099 en @Elisabeth9,
Bedankt voor de reacties. De schade door Seroxat is nog wel omkeerbaar maar omdat ik nooit was vorogelicht over veilig afbouwen (nl. de dosis verlagen maximaal 5-10% per 5-6 weken) ben ik na een cold turkey van de laagste standaarddosering van 10 mg dood- en doodziek geworden van wsat ik nuj weet dat ontwennings-syndroom is. De eerste twee jaar waren de hel op aarde emt eindeloze diarree, overgeven, hallucinaties, stroomschokken door hoofd en lichaam en nog wat meer gruwelijks symptomen die door de fabrikant en de psychiatrie laatdunkend werden afgedaan als "mild" en "binnen 3 weken over".

z512099, je zegt dat je neit gelooft dat farmaceutische bedrijven malafide zijn. Ik kan niet vllr alle bedrijven spreken maar Seroxat-fabrikant GlaxoSmithKlinwe heeft een lange en macabere historie van achterhouden van gegeven, ghost writing, marketen van onveilig medicijnen etc. etc. Nog maar enkele weken geleden waren ze weer in het nieuws omdat in China artsen werden omgkocht met snoep- en seksreisjes om maar bepaalde middelen in de pen te krijgen.
Door mijn eigen ervarin heb ik me verdiept in het Seroxat-schandaal en nog steeds kan ik bijna neit geloven wat ik allemaal gelezen heb, hoeveel mensenlevens zijn verwoest door dit uiterst verslavende middel, hoe de fabrikant alles blijft ontkennen en de ene na de andere rechtszaak schikt met een megaboete, hoe in Tros Radar en BBC PAnorama duizenden mensen rapporteerde dat ze -net als ik- zo verslaafd aan het middel waren geraakt dat ze er met geen mogelijheid meer mee konden stoppen zonder doodziek te worden van de afkickverscijsnelen en hoe de funcionarissen van GlaxoSmithKline met een brede lach alles bleven ontkennen en deze mensen voor gek verklaarden...
De documentaire op de BBC hierover is via Youtube nog steeds te bekijken:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99RWfNVJKlo

Natuurijk zijn er ook goede medicijnen die mensenleven redden en natuurlijk mag daar ook wel wat mee verdiend worden. Maar mensen willens en wetens verslaafd maken aan de ergste harddrugs die er bestaan en daarna totaal aan hun lot verlaten is mijns inziens een misdaad die allen met de Holocaust te vergelijken is

Ik ben nu 6 jaar na de laatste dosis Seroxat en ben zeker flink hersteld van het Withdrawal Syndroom al zijne rnog steeds heel nare restverschijnselen waardoor ik mijn loopbaan nog steeds niet heb kunnen hervatten. Mijnn huisarts is na alle publicaties hierover die ik haar getoond heb nu wel overtuigd maar geeft ook toe dat GlaxoSmithKline te groot en te rijk is om aan te klagen... Ze weten dat zelf ook en weten dat ze ongestraft hun gang kunnen gaan. 
En dat is misdadig.

Ook alleen een fijne dag en hulde voor het internet dat mensen instaat stelt om zelf onderzoek te doen!

----------


## Barabas

Ja, er gebeuren inderdaad veel mensonwaardige en criminele zaken in de wereld, waarvan men jammergenoeg vaak niet genoeg afweet, of waar men niets aan kan veranderen, omdat geld het grootste wapen is in de wereld die er bestaat. Van zodra geld meespeelt kan meestal alles, ook hetgeen mensonwaardig, crimineel of immoreel is, geld rechtvaardigt alles in de wereld, en dat is heelaas niet te veranderen....
In het huidige geval gaat het om gezondheid, dan is dat totaal niet te rechtvaardigen, denk maar aan de zgn "mirakelpil" van de jaren 70 die ertoe geleid heeft dat veel kinderen met eoa fysiek gebrek geboren is om eens een vb te geven (de naam ben ik kwijt, maar heb een kozen van mij die ook met een linkerarm geboren is zonder hand door toedoen van die pil). Degenen die zo'n zaken durven op de markt brengen zouden hele zware straffen moeten krijgen, maar meestal gaat dat na een fikse boete de doofpot in..... Ik begrijp ook niet dat zo'n zaken kunnen....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Barabas: ik denk dat je de Desmoeders bedoeld....deze vrouwen waren allen zwanger en kregen een bepaald medicijn waardoor ze er later achter kwamen dat deze kinderen allen met een afwijking werden geboren...heel verschrikkelijk.... :Frown: 
een medicijn die ik slikte en mij niet beviel, heb ik doorgebeld aan het ziekenhuis...ik kon er niet tegen en ben er mee gestopt! later is het uit de handel gehaald en het stond nog in een krant...nu schijnt het al lang weer in de handel te zijn....pfffffffffffff snappen doe ik het niet maar enfin, we moeten zelf als mens/patient HEEL goed opletten....

Prettig weekend gewenst....Groetjes

----------


## Quincy2010

Hallo allemaal,

Als je proefkonijn wordt gemaakt zonder het te weten, dat is volgens mij ook strafbaar en dat kun je melden bij het Regional Tuchtcollege.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Quincy2010 dat wist ik niet....maar enfin we zijn eigenlijk altijd al onbewust proefkonijnen want via de callcenters en computers laten we een spoor achter van informatie, dus echte privacy is nog heel ver te zoeken....ik kreeg gisteren een tandartsrekening en ik zag er mijn burgerservice nummer opstaan...te belachelijk voor woorden dat gaat niet iedereen wat aan, dit wordt te pas en te onpas zomaar gebruikt door instantie's die dat "recht" helemaal niet hebben....maar ik wordt er wel eens moe van om mij altijd maar te verdedigen, alleen met de call centers wil ik in principe niet meer mee praten!!! bent u mevrouw die en die...JA dat ben ik....heeft u tijd voor mij vraagt de madam..... :Stick Out Tongue:  JA ik heb wel tijd maar ik heb er geen ZIN in zeg ik dan...einde gesprek!!! goedendag callcenter... :Wink:

----------


## jok

Wie weet wat voor spul je huid binnen dringt en wat, op korte en/of langere termijn, de gevolgen kunnen zijn.

----------


## Voets Florette

Ik heb al eerder gerageerd op dit onderwerp .

----------


## meneereddie

Nee

----------


## marleen1962

Neen ; het moet op zijn minst schriftelijk gevraagd worden zodat je toestemming kan geven !

----------


## tatje

ben allang proefkonijn geweest met bijna de dood ten gevolge
tatje

----------


## kor295

het is gewoon letterlijk en figuurlijk een kwestie van machtsmisbruik.

----------


## sylvia50

Ik denk dat dat altijd al gedaan is zonder dat mensen het weten. Ik vind het niet erg anders zouden we niet zover zijn in het genezen .

----------


## ingridwouterson

N[/i]

----------


## lenoire

Proefkonijn zijn is geen schande, dieren worden het ongevraagd en met desastreuze gevolgen.
Als proefkonijn moet je wel eisen dat er transparant en open over wordt gecommuniceerd want anders kun je wellicht snel het haasje zijn en dat terwijl je toch konijn wilde zijn.
Het is een moeilijke en soms vervelende keuze maar omdat je er [mede]mensen mee helpt het proberen waard.
succes in je beslissing

----------


## mic16

Nee, dat vind ik absoluut niet kunnen.

Mic.

----------


## Willem01

Sterker nog, zonder toestemming van een patient iets (laten) doen, zou strafbaar gesteld moeten.
Als dat al niet het geval is.

----------


## Kambiklein

Het is geoon een verkeerde handeling van de uitvoerder op het proefkonijn (ik)

----------


## spond

Alle mensen die een neurostimulator krijgen zijn volgens mij proefkonijn. En eigenlijk vind ik het wel best, je moet wat als je veel pijn hebt. Een n.stimulator kost al gauw 20.000 euro en krijg je niet zomaar.
De ontwikkelingen gaan snel, mijn ns komt uit amerika, de meeste denk ik en door ze te implanteren en de resultaten goed bij te houden worden ze steeds meer verfijnd. Er komen steeds meer merken op de markt, er gaat veel geld in om en dat baart mij wel zorgen, ik ben bang dat de kwaliteit er onder gaat lijden.
Ook mag niet vergeten worden dat het niet niks is zoiets implanteren, het zijn serieuze operaties met de nodige risico, s,!!

----------


## Willem01

Waar het omgaat is dat je niet zonder dat te weten, proefkonijn zijn.
Bij elk geneesmiddel zijn we uiteindelijk proefkonijn want we weten nooit van te voren HOE het bij ons lichaam gaat
werken.
Zie de bijsluiters.

Ook operaties dragen risico. Eigenlijk elke operatie.
Dus elke andere oplossing is beter dan een operatie, maar die oplossen moet er natuurlijk wel bestaan.

Tja, een beetje filosofisch misschien, maar leven is risico lopen.
Wel is het slim, waar mogelijk, risico's wat te vermijden.

Overigens blij voor u dat er een NS is. Werkt het een beetje effectief?

----------


## spond

Het wordt niet verteld dat je proefkonijn bent bij deze behandeling. Het feit dat er veel geld in wordt gestoken zegt genoeg, ik bedoel ik ga waarschijnlijk iets minder medicatie slikken maar zoveel zal dat ook niet opleveren voor de verzekeraar dus uiteindelijk kost het alleen heel veel geld.
Afgelopen maandag is mijn neurostimulator verplaatst omdat ik geen goede stimulatie had,de operatie heeft 4 uur geduurd. Drie uur moest ik wakker blijven om aan te geven wat ik voelde het laatste uur kreeg ik narcose om de 2 leads te ondertunnelen en aan te sluiten op de batterij die in mn buik zit.
Het was erg zwaar, onderrug lukt niet om mee te stimuleren dus zitten kan ik niet, ik heb een duralekje opgelopen dus veel hoofdpijn. Het uiteindelijke doel is dat ik het wandelen op kan bouwen zodat ik minder hoef te liggen.
Sorry voor het lange verhaal, zit er nog vol van. Ik denk zeker dat we veel meer proefkonijn zijn dan dat we denken en dat hoeft niet verkeerd te zijn. Kijk idd.naar medicatie dat kan ook bij ieder een andere uitwerking hebben daar is het lareb weer voor om dat bij hun te melden. 
Dank je willem voor je belangstelling!
groetjes spond

----------

